# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Así se las gastan en Écija... y luego algunos dicen que son culpa de los desembalses

## F. Lázaro

Por si fuera poco la situación de Écija, soterrando arroyos, construyendo lo más cerca posible del Genil, y porque el Genil en Écija no tiene islas, sino, construirían en el medio de las islas unas urbanizaciones que temblaría el misterio... :Mad: , 

Si esto fuera poco...lo que vi ayer en televisión me parece lamentable... :Mad: 

Como digo, ayer lo vi en TV y llevo todo el día buscando esta noticia en la red para ponerla aquí y la acabo de encontrar ahora... agarraros que vienen curvas y de las buenas... :Embarrassment: 

Fuente de la imagen: http://www.elcorreoweb.es/sevilla/pr...era/inundacion


*UN CAMIÓN ARROJANDO PIEDRAS PARA TAPAR EL ARROYO ARGAMASILLA Y QUE NO PASE EL AGUA...*

Pero a quién se la ocurrido semejante idea???  :Confused: 

Esto es lo que han hecho, taponar el cauce del arroyo para que se forme una balsa ahí lo propio para que se rompa el terraplén que la sujeta y arrase la ciudad  :Mad: ...lo cual, os lo dibujo sobre un mapa (sigpac)



Dios quiera que no llueva más en Écija, porque como llueva otra vez de lo lindo, y llegue ahí el agua, se encuentre eso taponado, y se forme una balsa de agua detrás de ese terraplén, más vale que los ecijanos salgan pitando de la ciudad, porque como ese terraplén se llene de agua por detrás, y rompa..., entonces es cuando van a ver en Écija correr aguas por las calles, vamos lo de estos días iba a ser una minucia con el agua que iba a correr entonces... :Mad: 

Más vale que hubieran estado hechas esas actuaciones de limpieza del arroyo Argamasilla... en todo el verano que casualidad no se ha tenido tiempo para hacerlas, ni a principios de otoño tampoco, en vez de hacer esta auténtica burrada.

En fin... un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Pero¿a quie se le habra ocurrido semejante burrada, ahora?
Solo esperemos que no llueva.

----------


## perdiguera

Lo único que se me ocurre es:
¿Son idiotas o qué?

----------


## sergi1907

Realizan actuaciones sin sentido y luego culpan a los desembalses.

Es más fácil eso que reconocer sus propios errores, simplemente lamentable :Mad: 

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Federico, ¿Cómo era aquella fórmula para calcular caudales tras roturas de presas?

Había que enseñarle las cifras resultantes al genio al que se le ha ocurrido la gran idea.

----------


## perdiguera

¿Alguno de la zona de Écija, miembro del foro, podría enseñarle ésta página a alguien del Ayuntamiento? o al que haya ordenado tal animalada.
El cierre total de un río, ¿durante cuánto tiempo?, ¿quien lo ha calculado?, ¿qué margen de seguridad tiene?, ¿cuanta corrupción hay en esa adjudicación?, ¿qué capacidad tiene el embalse creado?, ¿hasta donde llegará el agua? cuando reviente, ojalá que no, ¿sadrá el responsable? ¿quien reparará las victimas?, los daños se pueden reparar, las víctimas no.

----------


## ben-amar

Solo se me ocurre que esten haciedo una canalizacion de urgencia para desviar el curso del arroyo y despues ir dando larga al agua; es que si no, no tiene sentido

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y después se quejan que si Iznajar, que si esto que si lo otro...

¿Pero a quíén se le ha ocurrido semejante burrada? Habrán pensado, ¿y si le hacemos un embalse al Argamasilla, así se acabará el problema de riadas?
Pero seguro que no han pensado los problemas que les pueden acarrear, y las de cosas que hayu que hacer para planificar eso.

No quiero ni pensar lo que puede ocurrir si viene una tormenta fuerte como la de esta mañana o si empieza a subir.

----------


## Salut

Psé... tiene pinta de ser obra de emergencia para evitar que el arroyo de Argamasilla vuelva a hacer saltar las tapas de las alcantarillas. Recordemos que el tramo urbano del arroyo está soterrado, y con los años y la basura se ha ido taponando.

Por lo poco que he podido ver en foto+ortofoto, el terraplen parece que tiene aguante. La gran pregunta es... ¿Y el rebosadero? Si quieren que eso aguante, por lo menos tiene que haber un desagüe controlado por algún lugar...

----------


## aberroncho

La situación en Écija es complicada y las medidas de emergencia que están tomando no las hacen idiotas como se comenta por aquí. Igual no dan el resultado que se espera pero creo que están encaminadas en solucionar este problema.

http://www.diariodesevilla.es/articl...lla/ecija.html

El Ayuntamiento de Écija ha informado este jueves de las conclusiones a las que ha llegado una *comisión técnica de ingenieros de Egmasa, el Consorcio Provincial de Aguas, ingenieros de FCC, peritos, ingenieros y arquitectos municipales, así como personal técnico del Consistorio*, para buscar posibles soluciones provisionales de urgencia en la zona de cabecera del arroyo Argamasilla y evitar así nuevas inundaciones como consecuencia del temporal de lluvias. 

En un comunicado, el Consistorio astigitano ha señalado que, dentro del objetivo principal de contener el agua del arroyo antes de llegar a la embocadura en la que entra soterrado por debajo de la ciudad, se intentará regular el caudal de entrada de agua para que sólo se introduzca lo que el encauzamiento es capaz de evacuar al Genil.  

Esta medida se llevará a cabo a través de tres controles, que consistirán en un primer punto con capacidad de almacenamiento en el lugar en el que se está realizando la obra del nuevo encauzamiento del arroyo; un segundo punto de control en el ojo de la carretera de circunvalación, justo donde en estos días se ha construido la escollera; y un tercer punto antes de la embocadura del cauce soterrado, donde se realizará una limpieza total de los residuos que todavía traiga el agua y donde se está reconstruyendo la propia embocadura, pues tras las avenidas de los últimos días esta entrada está muy deteriorada. 

En segundo lugar, y paralelamente a los controles del caudal para evitar inundaciones, se actuará directamente en la limpieza completa del cauce soterrado del arroyo, pues las partes que ya se habían limpiado antes de las lluvias vuelven a estar sucias tras las últimas precipitaciones y anegaciones. 

Se prevé que esta limpieza total -en la que intervendrán tres equipos o más si fueran necesarios- esté finalizada en breve, si bien todo depende de la meteorología, pues mientras llueva y el caudal no baje no se puede limpiar. Según ha declarado el alcalde de Écija, Juan Wic (PSOE), "si la situación meteorológica nos permite cortar la afluencia de agua al cauce soterrado podremos tenerlo completamente limpio en unos quince o veinte días".

----------


## Salut

En fin... ya decía yo...


De todas formas, la planificación territorial en Écija deja bastante que desear:



1º) Que se haya dejado construir encima del arroyo (sobre todo en los últimos 30 años), y luego se decida canalizarlo y convertirlo en una calle más... DE LOCOS!

2º) La práctica ausencia de vegetación de ribera y en cabecera. Todo terreno agrícola.

3º) La aparente rectificación de algunos tramos!!

4º) ¡¡¡LA CONSTRUCCIÓN DE UN POLÍGONO INDUSTRIAL EN CABECERA!!!


Luego a gastarnos los minyones en limpiezas, trazados alternativos, obras de emergencia... -_-

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo desde luego, lo más grave de todos, es esto




> 1º) Que se haya dejado construir encima del arroyo (sobre todo en los últimos 30 años), y luego se decida canalizarlo y convertirlo en una calle más... DE LOCOS!


Si sotierras un arroyo y luego construyes encima de él, pues ya sabes lo que puede pasar... lo que ha pasado, es que es de locos hacer eso.

Si el agua no es capaz de pasar por debajo, sea por el motivo que sea, pues el agua pasará por arriba, y no se va a detener porque haya casas o calles construidas por donde antes pasaba...

Pero bueno, la solución es clara: Toda calle y casas que ocupen el antiguo cauce, ésto:

----------


## Salut

^^ Suscribo la moción... ¿Cuándo empezamos?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

¡me pido un sitio en esa cabina!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡me pido un sitio en esa cabina!


No te preocupes... si van a hacer falta unas cuantas, tú eliges cual quieres  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Vamos, que sin asiento no te vas a quedar... :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pero eso de soterrar un arroyo y contruir encima de él pasa en todos sitios. Por ejemplo en Sevilla: Aquí, cerca de mi casa hasta hace 25-30 años, el río Tamarguillo estaba en superficie, era una calle más, había que cruzarlo y la gente lo hacía. Pero cuando a él y al Guadalquivir se les cruzaban los cables con las lluvias se liaba la de San Quintín. Y eso en una ciudad como Sevilla no se podía permitir.

Actualmente el río pasa a unos 40 metros de mi casa, eso sí bien bajo tierra. Hace unos 6-8 años, se le hizo una "reforma", pues el riesgo de inundaciones era considerable, incluso había dado algún susto. Habrieron la Ronda del Tamarguillo limpiaron bien el cauce(en tubos), e instalaron nuevos tubos hacia el centro comercial de Los Arcos. Los tubos tenían un diámetro de 4 metros. Así se hizo que no diera más sustos, aunque el invierno pasado se puso en la alerta, por el posible "desbordamiento bajo tierra" del río. Pero a mí me parece que es muy complicado que esto ocurra.

Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

> Pero eso de soterrar un arroyo y contruir encima de él pasa en todos sitios. Por ejemplo en Sevilla: Aquí, cerca de mi casa hasta hace 25-30 años, el río Tamarguillo estaba en superficie, era una calle más, había que cruzarlo y la gente lo hacía. Pero cuando a él y al Guadalquivir se les cruzaban los cables con las lluvias se liaba la de San Quintín. Y eso en una ciudad como Sevilla no se podía permitir.
> 
> Actualmente el río pasa a unos 40 metros de mi casa, eso sí bien bajo tierra. Hace unos 6-8 años, se le hizo una "reforma", pues el riesgo de inundaciones era considerable, incluso había dado algún susto. Habrieron la Ronda del Tamarguillo limpiaron bien el cauce(en tubos), e instalaron nuevos tubos hacia el centro comercial de Los Arcos. Los tubos tenían un diámetro de 4 metros. Así se hizo que no diera más sustos, aunque el invierno pasado se puso en la alerta, por el posible "desbordamiento bajo tierra" del río.* Pero a mí me parece que es muy complicado que esto ocurra.*
> 
> Saludos.


Bueno.... Un Guadalquivir con......diganos 5 0 6000 m3/s, unido a una pleamar de narices y..........¿que crees que podria ocurrir?, Creo que el Gran Rio entraria en el curso "soterrado" del Tamarguillo

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bueno.... Un Guadalquivir con......diganos 5 0 6000 m3/s, unido a una pleamar de narices y..........¿que crees que podria ocurrir?, Creo que el Gran Rio entraria en el curso "soterrado" del Tamarguillo


Entonces eso sí que sería un verdadero desastre y no lo de Écija y Lora del Río juntos.

----------


## REEGE

Esa obra de emergencia, cuando la ví por televisión y sus explicaciones no me pareció mala idea en la localidad Ecijana, pero hay tienen que aprender de los errores como éste que cito de Valdepeñas, localidad que se abastece del Fresnedas. El Jabalón desbordado, y el mal canal que en esa época había convirtieron la ciudad en luto y dolor. Hoy en día el Canal de la Veguilla es una gran obra que incluso el año pasado tuvo algún que otro problema...

Esto fué lo que ocurrió:

Veintiuna, personas muertas y dos mil millones de pérdidas, balance de la inundación de Valdepeñas.Más de trescientas familias han quedado sin vivienda 
JESÚS DE LAS HERAS ENVIADO ESPECIAL, - Valdepeñas (Ciudad Real) - 03/07/1979 

Veintiuna personas muertas, treinta heridas leves y cerca de 2.000 millones de pesetas en daños materiales ha causado un fuerte aguacero de cuatro horas y media de duración, caído el domingo, día 1 de julio, sobre el pueblo manchego de Valdepeñas (Ciudad Real). «Era el diluvio, señor; como el fin del mundo. Algo espantoso. Ya ni tenemos palabras, ni lágrimas para explicarlo», dice y gime una mujer enfangada de barro, mientras saca a cubos el agua terrosa de su casa. 

Nunca la lluvia causó tantas víctimas en nuestro país

En Valdepeñas, en las gentes de Valdepeñas, se pinta en los rostros el dolor, el trajín y el cansancio. Las calles de este pueblo de 27.000 habitantes acusan un trasiego inusitado de vehículos y personas, todos sucios de barro. Barro que se amontona entre escombros y enseres destruidos por numerosas calles, anegadas de la suciedad que ha dejado la riada.

El pueblo es un hervidero de tractores y remolques, palas excavadoras, camiones, hombres y mujeres, jóvenes y viejos, en un trabajo denodado por restablecer el orden en toda la franja sur de la ciudad, que ha sido devastada por el agua en una corriente en dirección este-oeste.

En el Ayuntamiento se ha centralizado el cuartel general para la organización y ayudas. En la planta baja, una gran sala sirve de punto de distribución de ropas y calzados. En la planta alta, el alcalde, Esteban López Vega; el gobernador civil, Ramón Bello Bañón; el ministro de Obras Públicas y Urbanismo, señor Sancho Rof, junto a otras personas, tratan de dar solución a la catástrofe que se le ha venido encima a este pueblo. También ellos están en mangas de camisa, sin afeitar, manchados de barro.

«Cuando vi como empezaba a llover, salí a la calle con el coche a recorrer algunos puntos que me imaginé podían peligrar», dice el alcalde. «Al poco tuve que salir del coche y agarrarme a la ventanilla. El agua me llegaba ya hasta la cintura. Me dirigí al Ayuntamiento y empecé a telefonear. »


«Cuatro horas y media implacables»


El agua empezó a caer hacia la una y cuarto de la tarde, «suavemente, así estuvo hasta las tres y diez. De pronto se convirtió en un aguacero impresionante, implacable, en medio de un gran aparato eléctrico. Terrorífico. Así estuvo hasta las ocho menos cuarto», describen las gentes.

La zona afectada cubre un área que se corresponde con una especie de antigua torrentera, aunque «desde 1877 no había circulado agua en cantidad por esa parte», precisa el alcalde.

Los daños en el casco urbano del pueblo no están cuantificados, pero se calculan en unos 1.500 millones de pesetas. Más de trescientas familias han perdido sus casas con todos sus enseres. Más de cien viviendas han quedado destruidas, así como varias industrias y almacenes. La mayor parte de esta población afectada corresponde a la clase obrera, que habitaba los puntos extremos de la zona inundada, y el resto, a la clase media.

Se calcula que cayeron 150 litros de agua por metro cuadrado. La extensión cubierta por la tormenta abarca 15.000 hectáreas y los daños económicos en la agricultura se estiman en unos trescientos millones de pesetas. Pero no sólo fueron víctimas del agua las personas, los inmuebles o las viñas y otros cultivos, sino también la ganadería. Las estimaciones facilitadas a través del alcalde por la comisión de agricultura desplazada al pueblo para realizar un primer informe calculan que han muerto unas 2.900 cabezas de ganado lanar y unas cien de vacuno, lo que supone, aproximadamente, otros doscientos millones de pesetas.


«Todo el mundo al rescate»


Una joven cuenta así el espanto de la riada: «Venía de trabajar hacia mi casa y me dijeron que el barrio estaba inundado. Dios mío, eché a correr hacia allí pensando en mis padres.» Sus padres se han salvado. «Mi marido», dice la madre, «estaba echando la siesta cuando llegó mi suegra llorando; gritaba que el agua le había hundido la casa. Salimos a la calle y vimos ya la tromba que venía, todos echamos a correr.»

Así hicieron todos. Unos se subieron a los tejados, otros a pisos altos, pero no todos consiguieron huir. La mayoría de las víctimas son personas de edad avanzada, salvo alguna excepción, y perecie ron ahogadas, menos una niña que se fracturó la base del cráneo.

Por las calles, el agua arrastró muros y edificios, camiones y vehículos de turismos, bidones gigantes de unos 100.000 litros de capacidad, muebles, corderos, vacas. El agua alcanzó niveles de hasta dos metros y medio de altura.

Después del rescate, los cadáveres de los animales fueron trasladados a un vertedero de las afueras y enterrados en cal.

«El rescate se organizó de forma inmediata», manifiesta el alcalde. «Guardia Civil, Policía Nacional y municipal de la localidad, así como el vecindario; todo el mundo se puso inmediatamente a la tarea.» Y añade: «Naturalmente, pedimos refuerzos a los bomberos de Puertollano, Daimiel, Manzanares, Ciudad Real. También vinieron de Albacete. Luego llegaron un helicóptero de salvamento y dos de tráfico, más tarde, barcazas de ICONA. La noticia llegó a Madrid. «Y desde Madrid llamaron al Ayunta miento el ministro del Interior, el presidente del Gobierno y también de la Casa Civil del Rey», informa el alcalde. Después han venido el ministro de Obras Públicas y el director general del Instituto Nacional de la Vivienda, señor Carreño.

«Rof Carballo ha prometido enviarnos, para las medidas más urgentes, diez millones de pesetas y otros cinco al Gobierno Civil.

Por su parte, el Ministerio de Obras Públicas y Urbanismo remitió ayer a Valdepeñas una ayuda de 34 viviendas prefabricadas para los vecinos más afectados por la tromba de agua y posterior inundación. Este organismo también se ha comprometido a edificar viviendas en los terrenos que el Ayuntamiento donará antes de doce meses.

A las seis y media de la tarde de ayer empezaron a llegar los féretros a la plaza de Valdepeñas transportados en furgones y un camión desde el hospital municipal y la residencia de la Seguridad Social. A hombros fueron introducidos en la parroquia de La Asunción, donde se celebró un funeral por veinte de las víctimas. La número veintiuno continúa sin identificar y no ha recibido sepultura. Posteriormente, el cortejo fúnebre se dirigió al cementerio de la localidad para enterrar a los muertos.

Fuente: El país.

----------


## embalses al 100%

*Estado y Junta rechazan responsabilidades por las inundaciones de 2010*

*La CHG ve competente a la administración autonómica, que a su vez dice que asumió la gestión de la cuenca en base a una norma "nula".*

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir (CHG), dependiente del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, y la Secretaría General del Agua de la Junta de Andalucía han respondido a la reclamación administrativa interpuesta por los afectados por los perjuicios derivados de las riadas de finales de 2010 y principios de 2011 en Écija (Sevilla), rechazando en ambos casos responsabilidades. 

En el caso de la CHG, ésta ha emitido una respuesta en la que desestima la petición al declararse "incompetente" para su conocimiento y resolución, ya que en la fecha en la que se produjeron los hechos la gestión de los recursos y aprovechamientos hidráulicos correspondientes a las aguas de la cuenca del Guadalquivir que discurren íntegramente por territorio andaluz "correspondía a la comunidad autónoma de Andalucía". 

Considera el organismo estatal que el centro de imputación de la responsabilidad es "la administración en la que se integre el servicio generador de ese daño", siendo en este caso "una obligación derivada" de la gestión autonómica, sin que se encuentre en el particular "una transferencia de competencias ni una reversión competencial mutuamente acordada".

Por su parte, en su respuesta, la Junta hace un recordatorio de los traspasos de funciones y servicios en materia de recursos y aprovechamientos hidráulicos entre administración central y autonómica, con la inconstitucionalidad del articulado de reforma del Estatuto de Autonomía que daba a Andalucía competencias exclusivas sobre las aguas fluviales que transcurrieran por su territorio y no afectaran a otra comunidad autónoma.  

Así, y tras citar jurisprudencia y remitirse a informes jurídicos y del Consejo Consultivo, la Junta manifiesta que asumió la gestión de la cuenca hidrográfica del Guadalquivir en base a una norma "nula", es decir, que la administración regional "nunca tuvo, jurídicamente, competencias para ello, pues la nulidad declarada, constitucional y jurídicamente, ha sido 'ab initio', ya que en ningún momento esa norma desplegó efectos jurídicos válidos". 

Por ello, califica de "evidente" que en la fecha de los daños no correspondía a la Junta instruir los expedientes, ni ahora resolverlos, bajo riesgo de que, de hacerlo, se incurriera en nulidad "absoluta", concluyéndose en la inadmisión de la reclamación. 

Los afectados, por boca de su letrado, Fernando Osuna, ya avisaron de que presentarán un recurso contencioso-administrativo ante los tribunales en los próximos días del mes de junio si no cuentan con una respuesta positiva por parte de las administraciones, al haber pasado el plazo preceptivo de seis meses desde la interposición de las reclamaciones administrativas. 

Osuna subrayó que, pese a haber varias administraciones implicadas, la instancia que probablemente recibiría el caso sería el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Andalucía (TSJA), en orden a facilitar las gestiones a los afectados.  Los vecinos consideran que ha existido una mala gestión del problema por parte de las administraciones. En sus peticiones se hacen constar los daños psicológicos y morales -"hay gente que no duerme bien"-, así como el lucro cesante que supone vivir en inmuebles "depreciados" por el hecho de estar construidos sobre zonas susceptibles de inundación.  

"El Consorcio de Compensación de Seguros no paga estas cantidades, con lo cual los afectados se quedarán sin cobrar, a no ser que reclamen a través de la plataforma que se ha creado", ha subrayado el abogado, que ha agregado que el hecho de que algunos afectados hayan cobrado del Consorcio de Compensación de Seguros no obstaculiza para que puedan reclamar por la vía iniciada, es decir, que pueden cobrar además de lo que ya han recibido del Consorcio. 

Osuna también representa los intereses de en torno a una decena de reclamantes de Lora del Río, por las mismas razones. En este caso, el año de prescripción se ha interrumpido con una reclamación, en un proceso que tendría su continuidad con más pruebas y el pago de los peritos.

Fuente. Diario se Sevilla

----------


## Luján

Ahora resulta que la nulidad de la transferencia de la competencia sobre el agua le conviene a la junta.

Y mientras tanto, la gente sin cobrar.

Que se pare el mundo, que yo me bajo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Que se pare el mundo, que yo me bajo.


Si no te importa, te acompaño.

Ahora a la Junta no le interesa el artículo 51, vigente cuando se produjeron los hechos... que curioso  :EEK!:  :Confused: 

Ahora lo entiendo:

- Para mandar, especular, colocar a sus amigotes y sobre todo, cobrarle a los ciudadanos, SI AL ARTÍCULO 51
- Para depurar responsabilidades y sobre todo, pagar a los ciudadanos... NO AL ARTÍCULO 51

----------


## ben-amar

Esta todo podrido y huele de lo mas desagradable.
Me apunto a ese exilio

----------


## Calatravo

Pues nuevamente Écija inundada.....y van ocho ya en tres años.

Curiosamente en los dos días anteriores han estado limpiando el cauce, mal y tarde

http://www.diariodesevilla.es/articl...gamasilla.html

Y no ha servido, porque como dijo aquel: "lo que no puede ser no puede ser, y además es imposible"

http://www.diariodesevilla.es/articl...gamasilla.html


Saludos

----------


## ben-amar

No me extraña que se haya inundado, ¿que leche hacen en el Argamasilla?
A eso le pones los casi 900 metros cubicos/segundo que llego a llevar el Genil y......
La cosa esta clara.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo creo que la responsabilidad es de quienes permitieron el soterramiento, y no el desvío, de lo que es un arroyo que se sale de madre cada dos por tres, en este caso cada ocho por tres. Ayer vi reportajes por televisión y la inundación venía de debajo de la calzada, surgiendo por las tapas de alcantarillado. Era un espectáculo.
Y luego se gastan los dineros en tonterías y no tienen para acabar una miserable obra.

----------


## F. Lázaro

En Écija el Genil y el Argamasilla ya han avisado varias veces... y el que avisa no es traidor.

Algún día, no van a avisar y va a pasar una desgracia  :Frown:

----------

